# LRmogrify2 Export Error.



## Drifter West Images (Oct 4, 2012)

Help!! I have a problem with (text annotation) on export.  I get this error message after I hit the export button. A screen shows (Failed to run Mogrify, aborting Export). Then a screen pops up ... (./LRMogrifyExportTask.lua:117:<AgErrorID>canceled</AgErrorID>) C:\Users\DRIFTER\Pictures\MISC.  Photos\IMG_0087.JPG . Will not export Text, I have also tried different fonts. Other parts of the Plugin run OK. Ex. graphical watermark & borders will export.  Only (text annotation) won't export. Running Windows & 64 bits.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Drifter West Images, welcome to the forum!  Are you really on LR 2.1, as per your profile?  If so, my first port of call would be to update 2.7.


----------

